# Rain leader markings



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’m in Minnesota, doing practice tests studying for my jman test. I Can’t find in the code books what intervals rain leader piping has to be marked besides where it goes through walls/ceilings. Can anyone please tell me what the intervals are & moreso, where it’s found in the book? In the rain catchment section, the “markings” section doesn’t give the answer & I can’t find it anywhere else.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Siphonic Rain leader markings*

Correction, my apologies, it’s the markings for a siphonic roof drain.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I just googled it.

Is this what you're looking for?

1110.2.8 Markings. The installed drainage system shall be permanently and
continuously marked as a siphonic roof drainage system at approved intervals and
clearly at points where piping passes through walls and floors. Roof drains shall be
marked in accordance with ASME A112.6.9.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is the section that I’ve found. The question on my practice test is “every how many feet does the system piping have to be marked?” The options I’m being given are foot markers. In another section, there are identification markings for various systems. In there it has labeling for rain catchment systems. Doesn’t specify siphonic system though. The rule there says every 20’ but no less than once per room. I’d like to think that’s the appropriate answer, but I’d still appreciate anyone who could confirm. 2015 Minnesota plumbing code book. 601.2..2.1 sub section 4


----------

